# Beyonce Irreemplazable



## CaraAmericana (Aug 21, 2007)

So today Beyonce will be releasing a spanish recorded album. Songs we already heard but translated to Spanish. I previewed them at walmart.com. I find this concept interesting; a crossover from English to Spanish. Beyonce does sound very clear while still melodic when singing in Spanish but IDK there is something weird about it. I would feel sort of cheated if I bought this release. Maybe because of the 2 versions of Irreplaceable and the 3 versions of Beautiful Liar. 

It seems it is becoming clearer and clearer that this is a ripoff IMO. And maybe if it was a different artist I would feel like they really did want to expand there artistic range by doing spanish album and not just doing it to add something else to her already lengthy resume. And I am afraid that this release might get overhyped by the Latin community because I can't really think of another artist who has done this. Although I do remember Talvez Es Amor by Jessica Simpson but that was just one song. Oh and Christina spanish release doesn't really count to me because she does have a latin background.

I really did want to like this release as soon as I heard about it because I do like Beyonce but nonetheless.....Anyway, am I overreacting?? Tell me your thoughts

Also annoyed that Miss Diva Mariah is joining the perfume hype


----------



## aziajs (Aug 21, 2007)

I think Beyonce is doing it to get gain cred in the latin community and like every other company Sony (her record label) realizes the power of the latin dollar so they are going to capitalize on it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

I know this lady is talented.  However, she has been criticized for copying JLo big time, so I am not surprised she coming out with a Spanish album.  Maybe, she would also like to be involved in Spanish speaking movies as well.  (Apparently, her promoters see a huge market there.) I predict that she will come out with clothing, purses, perfume, lingerie, etc. ((Sigh))


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think Beyonce is doing it to get gain cred in the latin community and like every other company Sony (her record label) realizes the power of the latin dollar so they are going to capitalize on it._

 
I agree, I think it's just a very clever marketing ploy rather than her trying to broaden her horizons as an artist. I'm not sure what the market is like over there but is there really any point in her doing this? Surely there are many more talented, bona-fide Latin stars that people would rather listen to


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 21, 2007)

I also think she's trying to release whatever she can to get out of her contract. This is the 3rd release of "B'Day". I mean, damn, the record wasn't all that to begin with. It soared during the 1st week and quickly fell down the charts. "Irreplaceable" got it off life support. It was supposed to be a monster follow-up to her 1st album, but I don't think it played out that way and Sony pumped a lot of funding into it, despite Beyoncé claiming no one even knew she was recording an album.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 30, 2007)

I heard the spanish version of Irreplaceable a really long time ago. 
It didn't make sense to me. I guess its good, if thats what she wants to do. I didn't know she was going to be making an album. I guess if it sells then she knows what shes doing..theres something weird about it to me, too, I just can't put my finger on it.

it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 30, 2007)

I think it's silly when an artist releases an album in a language that they don't know, even if they are of a descent where that language is spoken. For starters, I don't know if I'd trust translators or trust myself to pronounce words correctly. I thought it was pure marketing when Christina Aguilera did it (I like her, though). My friends who were studying to be singers learned several languages for those reasons. I think the philosophy makes sense

When I think about people truly trying to broaden their horizons in music, I want to see more than just a lip service effort. Learn the language, study whatever you're trying to emulate, something.


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 30, 2007)

Boyz II Men released a Spanish album back in the day (and by back in the day I mean about 5 or so years ago). There was one song that I heard that sounded really good.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_ I predict that she will come out with clothing, purses, perfume, lingerie, etc. ((Sigh))_

 
she already has her own clothing/accessories label called 'House of Dereon' and shes done a perfume with Tommy Hilfiger [true star, true star gold] and now doing one with armani called diamonds


----------



## dirtyMartini (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't understand why a singer would want to release a whole album in a foreign language (besides money of course).. It's one thing to get involved in a culture and adopt it as it were your own to the point where you want to include that in your music as well.... But it's really ridiculous for her to just learn a bunch of songs that she obviously didn't write, learn how to pronounce the lyrics and learn how to sing them. 

Each language when spoken by natives gives off its own feel, it's own little something that gives you a taste of that culture. The vocabulary and the sentence structure that goes with it help to convey certain messages better in certain languages. For example German is known to be more of a harsh language to the ear, while Spanish is known as the language of love. 

What good is it to listen to somebody who has no appreciation for the language or culture? How are they supposed to properly convey whatever message they were planning to give off through their music? Singing in a language you don't know is like trying to inspire a group of students to become interested in a subject you have no clue about. 

It saddens me that people are actually going to buy this crap.


----------

